# Frizzle Serama sexing



## BamBam1126 (Feb 1, 2018)

I just got into the frizzle seramas recently, after seeing some a buddy of mine has....... was wondering if there are any tricks for sexing them....... hatched what looks to be a hen about 7 weeks ago but the thing crows in the mornings.......ive raised standard seramas and was just wondering if there were any major differences in techniques. This frizzle has a short pale comb but like i said it crows lol....... not sure if shes just mimicking the 9 week old male i have her with or what........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi! It's pretty possible that your serama is a roo. I don't know how to sex them aside from looking for male traits.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

He's a roo. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!You probably have a rooster.Now you have to get more........


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Cool can you post picks of your frizzle seramas


----------

